
California could lose housing leverage over cities under court ruling - DrScump
https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/California-could-lose-housing-leverage-over-14878853.php
======
carapace
Build consensus first, _then_ you can build buildings.

~~~
avmich
As I understand, NIMBY-ism is an old and stubborn problem. Probably a
consequence of other problems.

------
euddhhs
The tldr is that Charter Cities are a thing and that a characteristic of them
is that they aren't bound by the same state laws as regular cities. In this
story, a judge ruled that a particular charter city couldn't be compelled to
follow certain state level building rules because it would violate the laws
around charter cities. Various affordable housing advocates are mad about this
and feel the judge should have looked the other way.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop creating accounts for every few comments you post? We
ban accounts that do that. This is in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

HN is a community. Users needn't use their real name, but do need some
identity for others to relate to. Otherwise we may as well have no usernames
and no community, and that would be a different kind of forum.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20community%20identity...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20community%20identity&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

